# A big thank you to Bill Hays



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill is a very generous man with his knowledge and time -- also with other things too. But we all know that already.









I just want to thank him publicly for sending me theraputic device he made, which will help me recover from the problems I'm having with my hands.

*Thanks, Bill!*


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Bill seems to be a swell guy. He was generous with me too. I'm sure I'll find a way to return the favor eventually.









Life has taken me away from SS for a bit, but I fully plan to get back to it very shortly, when the weather warms.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Bill is a top-rate chap who has been unbelievably generous in sharing a lot of his wonderful designs, one of which I am currently working on in a very un-jmplsnt-like departure from natural forks.

Most people would not do this for Slingshot World, and while I'm not a buyer of catapults one day I may break down and spend the money on one of his. To have given designs as he has for any knucklehead to come along and try is quite the noble effort. He puts out an incredible product and is most definately one of my Slingshot Gods.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey I would like to thank Bill as well for helping me out with one of my designs so THANKS Bill your a cool guy Neil


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a super generous of you BILL.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill, guys... we all do what we can. No big thank you neccessary!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Bill Hayes is an amazing slingshot craftsman. His innovative slingshot designs are inspiring. He's a great shot, a very generous man and an all around cool dude.


----------

